# Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?



## TT_Kreischwurst (4. Aug. 2012)

Hallo.

Eine meiner Goldorfen macht mir große Sorgen.

Folgende Parameter: 
Wasserwerte (PH; GH; KH; Nitrat, Nitrit) sind i.O.,
Im Teich Goldfische, __ Shubunkin, 5 Blauorfen und 5 Goldorfen.

Eine der Goldorfen hat innerhalb der letzten 4 Wochen folgende Auffälligkeit bekommen:
Sie ist am gesamten Kopf und am Ansatz der Rückenflosse komplett weiss geworden. Der Farbverlauf zum "Gold" ist scharf und nicht schwammig.
Die Schuppen sehen unverletzt aus, es ist kein Belag (Pilz,..) erkennbar. Sie ist noch fit und agil, zeigt sich nur weniger als die Anderen (Ist häufig unter Seerosenblättern oder im __ Hornkraut) - Daher leider auch kein Bild- Sorry.

Gefüttert wird unveränderd mit einer 33:33:33 Mischung von Koikugeln mit und ohne Spirulina, sowie getrockneten Bachflohkrebse.
Gefüttert vllt. 1x alle 2 Tage oder 3-4 mal über das Wochenende. 
Also nicht regelmäßig- der Teich an sich bietet schon viel Futter  (Larven, Pflanzen, Schlammtierchen)


*Was kann das denn nur sein?? *


Ich vermute ja mal eine Unterversorgung - wobei es komisch wäre, da verschiedene Futtersorten genutzt werden und die anderen 4 Goldorfen OK sind...

Ach ganz vergessen: Die Tiere sind ca. 20cm und ca. 3 Jahre.

Kann mir einer Rat geben?

Danke im Voraus, ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.

Liebe Grüße,
TT_Kreischwurst


----------



## jolantha (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Hi,
ich glaube ja nicht an eine Unterversorgung. 
Meine Koi haben im Laufe der Jahre öfter mal eine andere Farbe bekommen. Der, der jetzt fast weiß ist, war mal dreifarbig !
Weiß - schwarz - orange .
Orange ist schon ganz weg, schwarz ist nur noch an wenigen Stellen.
Irgendwann ist er dann ganz weiß .
Solange sie in der Schuppenbildung und im Verhalten normal sind, ist mir das egal .


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Hallo,
Von unseren goldfischenhat sich auch einer geändert,  von Rot--- auf weiss Rot gefleckt, 
und einer der zzt noch roten bekommt auch weisse farbstellen vom bauch anfangend. Aber nix krankes, nur farbveranderung, nach und nach. Ich denke das ist nix schlimmes 
LG lotta


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Hm - die teils gravierenden Farbänderungen der Koi sind mir bekannt. 

Ich wusste nicht, das es auch bei anderen Fischarten auch so gravierend und vor allem schnell passieren kann. Zumal in dem Alter (Ich dachte dass, wenn so etwas passiert dann wie bei den Koi nur in den ersten 2 (oder so  ) Jahren). 

Zumal über die Jahre unsere ganzen Fische (Goldfische, Orfen) immer "farbtreu" geblieben sind.

Aber ich bin beruhigt, wenn ein so schneller Farbechsel mit Verhaltensauffälligkeit keine gesundheitliche Bedrohung darstellt. 

Mit einer scheuen, fleckigen __ Orfe kann ich gut leben 

Danke für eure Hilfe und freundliche Grüße,
Thomas Bolz


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

hi thomas, 
vielleicht ist die verhaltensveraenderung der __ orfe im moment nicht im direkten zusammenhang 
mit der farbaenderung zu sehen. vielleicht ist's die hohe wassertemperatur im moment oder ?...?
ich glaube , ich wuerde erstmal aufmerksam weiter beobachten. wenn sie frisst und ansonsten ok ist....

aber die farbveraenderung ist, glaube ich - kein problem.
liebe gruesse lotta


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Ich hatte heute mal Zeit und Muse um mich den halben Tag an den Teich zu setzen...

Folgendes Ergebnis: Das Tier ist wesentlich kleiner und schlanker als die 4 original-farbigen Orfen.
Desweiteren sucht sie stets die gleiche (uninteressante) Stelle des Teiches heim. Dort war immer __ Hornkraut - dieses wurde vor ca. 2 Wochen entfernt... 

Daher die Frage: Kann das so ein männlich/weiblich-Ding sein?   Also vllt bezüglich Ablaichen etc...??

Ohman, das Tier macht mich noch fertig 
MfG!


----------



## lotta (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

vielleicht fragst mal tel. bei nem fischtierarzt nach,
vielleicht kennt der dieses phaenomen?
das mit dem ablaichen... kenne mich zwar nicht supertoll aus, denke aber, 
dass da mindestens ein  maennchen dabei sein mueste um das "evtl. weibchen" jagen muesste...
mfg lotta


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Der Händler weiß nicht was es sein könnte. 

Das Tier ist nun komplett weiss.
Die __ Orfe ist nicht mehr verhaltensauffällig und andere Fische wurden nicht "angesteckt".

Ich bin also froh, dass es nichts weiter ist und alle gesund sind. 


Danke für Eure Hilfe,
TT


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

..das sind aber kleine Orfen     unsre sind 2 Jahre alt und 35-40 cm gross


----------



## Momo-M (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Halli Hallo 

Ich habe auch so eine __ Orfe die ein echter Umfärbe Künstler ist. Gekauft habe ich sie vor 2 1/2 Jahre- Da war sie noch klein und hatte die "typische" Blauorfenfärbung. Mit der Zeit hat sie orange Punkte bekommen. 
Mittlerweile ist sie sehr hell und hat noch mehr Flecken. Sie hat eine Größe von ca. 20cm Es geht ihr aber blendend.

Hab mal ein paar Fotos vom letzten Wochenende angefügt. Sieht echt lustig aus die Kleene :-D


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Ja die sind recht klein. Ich denke mal, dadurch das auf den engen Raum noch 9 andere Tiere mit dem gleichen Speiseplan sind, schiessen sie nicht so in die Länge 

Vermutlich spielt hier Zucht etc auch noch eine Rolle.

Nächste Jahr muss ich umbedingt mal "ausmisten"

Gerade die ca. 20 kleinen Goldfische und die 20 kleinen Shubunkins sind zu viel - Leider waren da noch keine Jungtierjagenden Orfen im Teich =)


@momo-m: ist ja irre. Da will die Blauorfe wohl zur Goldorfe werden?? 
Aber es beruhigt, das es bei manchen Tieren scheinbar "normal" ist. 

Danke für eure vielen hilfreichen Tips und Erfahrungen!

lG,TT_Kreischwurst


----------



## Momo-M (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Das hab ich auch gedacht :-D Mal sehen wie die in ein paar Jahren ausschaut :-D


----------



## Stephan D (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Hallo ,

gebt den Orfen mal Gamarus welche mit Betacarotin gefüttert wurden .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*



Stephan D schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> gebt den Orfen mal Gamarus welche mit Betacarotin gefüttert wurden .
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Hi Stephan,

Carotine braucht man da nicht noch zusätzlich. Gammarus, Wasserflöhe, Garnelen, Krebse ect. tragen schon von Natur aus genug "rote" Farbstoffe im Panzer. :smoki.
Ist die Verfärbung genetisch bedingt (wie bei den sehr oft auftretenden weiß-fleischfarbigen Goldfischen) bringt "Farbfutter" auch nichts mehr

MfG Frank


----------



## Stephan D (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Hallo ,

dann füttert halt Krebse , Langusten und  Hummer ohne Carotin .

Beim __ Goldfisch mag das Zutreffen bei Koi wiederum nicht unbedingt .

und bei Orfen ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Momo-M (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Vielleicht wird meine Blauorfe ja deshalb zur Goldorfe :-D Ich füttere regelmässig Bachflohkrebse *jammyjammy*


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Ich denke hier hat __ Knoblauchkröte Recht...

Denn wie ich schon schrieb, gehe ich von keiner Mangelernährung aus. Bachflohkrebse, Teichttierchen, Koifutter und saisonale Leckerlis sollten ja abwechslungreich und farbgebend genug sein.

Dazu kommt, dass es sowohl bei Momo-M, als auch bei mir den anderen Orfen im Teich "gut"(im Sinne von normalfarbig) zu gehen scheint.

Mal abwarten ;D

lG,TT_Kreischwurst


----------



## rammingsu (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Hallo, wenn wir schon bei den Farben sind. Habe Nachwuchs von meinen Goldfischen, dieser Nachwuchs ist jetzt schon 3 Jahre alt, jedoch immer noch schwarz. Weiß jemand den Grund dafür?
Grüße Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Hi Susanne,

Willkommen im Forum

Das mancher Goldfischfischnachwuchs nicht "bunt" ist liegt daran das die Gene (die für die unnatürliche rötliche Farbgebung zuständig sind - die natürliche Farbe von Goldfischen ist wie die der heimischen Wildfische, dunkler Rücken, bronzefarbige Seiten und heller Bauch) nicht stabil vererbt werden. Die Nachkommen spalten sich nach der mendelischen Vererbungslehre wieder auf - ein Teil fällt dadurch in die Wildfärbung zurück

MfG Frank


----------



## rammingsu (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldorfe entfärbt sich / wird weiß. Warum?*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Vererbung hatte ich auch mal gelernt Ist aber schon lange her und so intensiv mit der Nachzucht habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt. 
Grüße Susanne


----------

